# installing electric fireplace into insulated wall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pick another wall, or find some other way to trim it out flush mounted.
No insulation like that is asking for trouble.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

As Joe said, removing the insulation is asking for trouble. Absolute best case scenario is that you've created a cold spot. But you could also create moisture problems that could lead to mold, mildew, premature rot, or similar long term problesm. Google fireplaces, and look at the images. A buddy of mine had a similar situation a few years ago, trimmed it out as Joe mentioned, in his case incorporated a beautiful antique mantel, and it looks great. Mantel or not, there are ways to do it without affecting the integrity of your structure.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...vt=wall+mounted+electric+fireplaces&FORM=IGRE


----------

